# Bargain CO2!!!!!



## Themuleous (21 Apr 2008)

For anyone in Liverpool this is a complete bargain, Â£3 for an FE!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/10-x-2kg-co2-fire ... dZViewItem

If only it was closer to home, I have 'pay for it now' instantly!!

Sam


----------



## Aeropars (21 Apr 2008)

I saw some today going for 7 quid in nottingham collection only.


----------



## Ed Seeley (21 Apr 2008)

Aeropars said:
			
		

> I saw some today going for 7 quid in nottingham collection only.



Got a link for that?!


----------



## Aeropars (22 Apr 2008)

Not any more, they finished at about 12 midday yesterday. I would have got the job lot but wasnt sure if my JBL regulator fits a FE.


----------



## Ed Seeley (22 Apr 2008)

Oh well, was thinking I could have bought a load up and been supplied with CO2 for years...


----------



## Superman (23 Apr 2008)

How much is a single 2kg CO2 bottle worth?

Might be worth me making a trip.


----------



## Aeropars (23 Apr 2008)

For a refubed on ei've been quited Â£75+VAT.


----------



## Themuleous (23 Apr 2008)

Cheapest FE Ive seen that is readily available is Â£15 + Â£9 p+p on ebay.

Sam


----------



## Themuleous (23 Apr 2008)

And heres one for people using disposable!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CO2-GAS-CYLINDERS ... dZViewItem

Sam


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Apr 2008)

Can disposables be used on normal regulators? Is there an adapter?


----------



## Themuleous (23 Apr 2008)

Not that I know of, you can get an adaptor to go from disposable to refillable but not sure about the going the other way.

Sam


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Apr 2008)

ok thanks, just thought if there was I could always get one and use a disposable bottle while my 2kg was being refilled.


----------



## Ed Seeley (23 Apr 2008)

I got my 6kg FE for 99p!!!  With Â£13 postage!  BARGAIN!!


----------



## Themuleous (23 Apr 2008)

You sure its not a power FE?


----------



## Ed Seeley (23 Apr 2008)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> You sure its not a power FE?



Power FE?  You mean PowDer???   

Definitely not as it's bubbling away nicely now!  No little bits of powder in the tank!


----------



## Aeropars (24 Apr 2008)

Where do you get your refills Ed? I'm not far from you (North Leicester during work) so could stretch to going to Notts for a refill if its done there and then.


----------



## Ed Seeley (24 Apr 2008)

Aeropars said:
			
		

> Where do you get your refills Ed? I'm not far from you (North Leicester during work) so could stretch to going to Notts for a refill if its done there and then.



Never have yet!  Got a disposable set (Now running on my Rio tank) before and only just got this FE.  There are a couple of FE places in Nottingham apparently though but didn't you list those in the 'Where to buy...' section?


----------



## Steve Smith (24 Apr 2008)

I found a few places in Coventry.  One place would do a 2kg refil for Â£11.50, the other was a little cheaper (about Â£9) but you have to sort of book in/give them a little notice.

If you want, I can dig out the names.  I need to get a 2kg refilled


----------



## Aeropars (25 Apr 2008)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> Aeropars said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah they were a bit out of range for a lunch hour visit as they are almost in the town centre. 40 mins each way from syston in Leicester. Hoping for somewhere within a 30 minute drive really.


----------

